# كيف ينظر الرجل الى المرأة



## Rosetta (12 يناير 2009)

*
كيف ينظر الرجل الى المرأة 
----------------------------






لا شك هي المرأة وخاصة إن كانت تتمتع بقدر لا بأس به من الجاذبية ، فالرجل له نظرة تختلف عن الطريقة التى تنظر بها حواء لآدم ، ويكفي نظرة واحدة من الرجل لأنثى جميلة ليجول داخله أشياء وأشياء تترجمها طبيعته . 


استمتاع من النظرة الأولى
----------------------------

أكدت دراسة أمريكية حديثة لدكتور بنيامين هايدن اختصاصي العلوم العصبية بجامعة ديوك بمدينة درهام أن الرجل يستمتع بالنظر إلى المرأة لأن بعض مراكز المخ تدفع الرجال لبذل جهود للاستمتاع بالنظر إلى امرأة جميلة في حين لا تحاول المرأة بذل أي جهد للنظر إلى رجل وسيم. 


ومن خلال الدراسة تم البحث عن الأسباب التى تدفع الرجل لبذل جهود مكلفة أحياناً للاستمتاع بالنظر إلى امرأة جميلة وجذابة ، والعكس صحيح بالنسبة المرأة.







وتبين أن الاختلاف الواضح بين الجنسين راجع إلى المخ حيث يوجد في مخ الرجل بعض المراكز التي تنشط عندما يرى امرأة جميلة وهو ما يجعله يشعر بالراحة والاستمتاع ، ولكن المرأة وضعها مختلف حيث لا تتأثر بأي شكل من الأشكال عند رؤية رجل جذاب


نظرة تكلفه الكثير
-------------------



و خلال الدراسة استخدم هايدن صور لفتيات جميلات  ، وعرضها على 20 رجلاً و20 سيدة وراقب ردود أفعالهم حيث اكتشف أن الرجال بإمكانهم التخلي عن النقود أيضا مقابل النظر إلى امرأة جذابة كما أنهم يقومون بإجراءات معقدة على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بهم من أجل الاستمتاع بمشاهدة صورة لامرأة جذابة لأكثر من مرة. 


ومن بين النتائج التي خلصت إليها الدراسة هو أن أول ما يلفت نظر الرجال في صور السيدات الجميلات هو الوجه في حين تلقي المرأة نظرة عابرة على الصورة بالكامل دون التركيز على منطقة معينة.



الشقراوات سحر خاص
-----------------------

وفي استطلاع للرأي أجرته مجلة (جرازيا) شارك فيه 4.000 شخص ، بالإجابة على سؤال: "من هي الجذابة في نظرك؟" ، أشار 75% من الرجال إلى أنهم يعتبرون "الابتسامة الودودة" أكثر سمة جذابة في المرأة، وقال معظمهم انهم يرون إجادة "الطهي" الميزة الأكثر جاذبية في المرأة.





وتبين من خلال الاستطلاع أن الرجال يشعرون بميل نحو المرأة الممتلئة أكثر من المرأة النحيفة ، كذلك يفضلون الشقراء ذات الشعر الطويل المتموج. 


وعن سحر الشقراوات أكدت الممثلة الأمريكية السمراء "جيسيكا ألبا" أن الرجال يفضلون الشقراوات حيث تطلب فيلمها الجديد صبغة شعرها بلون أشقر ولاحظت على الفور تزايد الاهتمام من حولها. 


وقالت جيسيكا أن الناس يولون اهتماما للشقراوات اكبر من السمراوات ، لقد لاقيت اهتماماً أكثر بثلاث مرات عندما غيرت لون شعري الطبيعي"


الأناقة أهم الأمور
------------------

وعن المرأة الجذابة التى تلفت انتباه واهتمام الرجل أشار استطلاع أمريكي للرأي أجرته مجلة "كوزموبوليتان" شمل خمسة عشر رجلاً من مراحل عمرية مختلفة تبدأ من العشرين وحتى الخامسة والثلاثين عاماً ، للإجابة عن من هي المرأة الجذابة ؟


تبين أن هناك اختلاف كبير بين الأعمار المختلفة حول الأشياء التي تجذب الرجال إلى المرأة الجميلة، فشباب العشرين ينجذبون إلى مظهر الفتاة وطريقة ارتدائها لملابسها وعما إذا كانت ترتدي الملابس التي تواكب أحدث ما أخرجته دور الأزياء والموضة من تصميمات أم لا.







أما الشباب الذين تراوحت أعمارهم بين عشرين وأربعة وعشرين فأكثر الأشياء التي تلفت أنظارهم هي الأزياء اللاتي يرتدينها وألوانها وموضاتها ، وأجاب شاب في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره أن الفتاة التي تجيد الرقص بأنواعه تجذبه أكثر لأنه هو أيضا يحب الرقص ويجيده.


والعشرة الآخرون الذين شملهم الاستفتاء وتتراوح أعمارهم بين السابعة والعشرين والخامسة والثلاثين عاما لم يكن مظهر الفتاة يلفت أنظارهم بل الشيء الذي كان يجذبهم إليها هو شخصيتها وطريقة تعاملها مع الآخرين.


مرحة ومبتسمة
-----------------



وجاء في الاستفتاء قول احد الرجال أن المرأة التي تسخر من قسوة الظروف المحيطة ومن مشكلات العمل ومن تصرفات رئيسها بشكل مرح تجذب إليها أنظار زملائها وتتابعها العيون المعجبة أينما حلت أو ارتحلت.


وذكر البعض أن ابتسامة المرح لدى المرأة وحركتها الناجمة عن نشاط وحيوية تضفيان على المرأة بريقاً خاصا حتى أنها تضحك، تضحك عيناها ويضحك صوتها ويضحك كل المحيطين بها.


الغموض سر خاص
-------------------



وينجذب الرجل للمرأة الغامضة الصامتة بشكل خاص ، لأنها بذلك تصبح أكثر قوة وجاذبية في كل تصرفاتها وتعاملاتها مع الآخرين.


ان المرأة الغامضة يفضلها الرجل لانها تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأي معلومات عن نفسها أو عن الآخرين، فينجذب نحوها لأنه يجدها موضع ثقة واكثر تأثيرا على الآخرين، ويرى فيها مستودعا أمينا لأسراره ومشاكله لأنها ستحتفظ بها لنفسها، بعكس المرأة كثيرة الكلام التي يصمت أمامها الرجل ويتهرب منها مخافة ان تفشي أسراره أمام الآخرين.​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 يناير 2009)

_



ان المرأة الغامضة يفضلها الرجل لانها تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأي معلومات عن نفسها أو عن الآخرين، فينجذب نحوها لأنه يجدها موضع ثقة واكثر تأثيرا على الآخرين، ويرى فيها مستودعا أمينا لأسراره ومشاكله لأنها ستحتفظ بها لنفسها،​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلاا
جميلة معلوماتك 
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا روز 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> فعلاا
> جميلة معلوماتك
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*مرورك هو الاجمل يا توني .. نورت الموضوع
سيدنا المسيح يحميك ..​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

معلومات اكثر من رااااااااائعه يا red rose88

تسلم ايدك اختي

شكراااااااااا جزيلا"

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا روز
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو مرورك هو الاروع..
نورت الموضوع..*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات اكثر من رااااااااائعه يا red rose88
> 
> تسلم ايدك اختي
> 
> ...



*مرسي لمرورك يا كليمو...و على مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ريد روز
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



*مرسي لمرورك يا وليم 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Ferrari (13 يناير 2009)

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات القيمة

تسلم ايديك

​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات القيمة
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> 
> ​



*مرسي لمشاركتك يا فيراري
الرب يحميك و يبارك خطواتك​*


----------

